

Reminder: Pittsburgh Hacker News meetup tonight at 9PM at Church Brew Works - rms
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=3525+Liberty+Avenue++Pittsburgh,+PA++15201&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=50.424342,79.101563&ie=UTF8&z=16&g=3525+Liberty+Avenue++Pittsburgh,+PA++15201

======
thejash
I'll be there. I invited some other companies from AlphaLab (a local seed-
stage investment organization), but the invite went out a little late, so
we'll see how many actually make it.

------
kanny96
Hmm good place. Fond memories of CMU and Shadyside Inn. But CMU hasn't
succeeded in producing great startups like Stanford ! May be u guys can change
that.

~~~
jonnytran
Yes, it's kind of counterintuitive when you consider how gloomy Pittsburgh
winters are. What is there to do on CMU campus besides hack?

------
robg
Damn, I miss the CBW. Great food, great beer, great space. Have fun!

------
jkgreen24
Yo I'm here where is everyone

